# Procuro estação meteorológica



## dj_du1 (20 Jun 2011 às 19:21)

Boa tarde 

Procuro uma estação meteorológica
Alguem tem alguma?


Obrigado
Aguardo respostas.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Jun 2011 às 20:34)

Bem-vindo ao fórum, antes de mais. 

---

Há estações e estações. Depende do que procuras, uma simples ou já profissional, que dure mais tempo e permita ligação à internet. Simples vão desde a Auriol, que se encontra no LIDL, às estações dos grandes hipermercados geralmente à venda.

Se procuras acertar logo à primeira, posso dizer-te que as Davis são claramente as melhores. Abaixo, geralmente, estão as Oregon e as La Crosse são ainda inferiores às anteriores por apresentarem, de forma geral, um sinal wireless muito fraco e mesmo conectadas por fios os dados serem muitas vezes deturpados pela má qualidade dos cabos e/ou devido ao seu comprimento.

As Davis, claramente superiores às Oregon, quer pela taxa de actualização dos dados, sensibilidade de medição do vento em quadrantes direccionais e intervalos de intensidade, maior precisão na medição da precipitação, com uma resolução pluviómetrica de 0,2 mm contra os 1,0 mm da Oregon (claramente melhor do que a Oregon neste aspecto), possibilidade de calibração de variáveis directamente na consola, alcance de sinal do ISS do módulo principal da estação (exterior) até à consola de 300 m e extensível até 2,7 km através de um repetidor de sinal, etc etc.
Muitos são os factores que nos poderão fazer optar por uma Davis ao invés de uma Oregon, mas o preço é também um factor de bastante importância, pelo que é importante ponderar bem a nossa escolha.


Quantos aos modelos Oregon mais competitivos (nenhum deles inclui um abrigo para o termo-higrómetro):

WMR100N (versão WMR100 com o termo-higrómetro separado do tubo do anemómetro, para que possa ser colocado no interior de um abrigo, normalmente um radiation shield - imprescindível para proteger os sensores da radiação solar e também da incidência de chuva, que deturparão os dados e poderão pôr em causa a integridade do sensor) - cerca de 220 €
(os preços subiram e encontra-se em lojas como a Media Markt e do mesmo ramo)

WMR928NX/WMR968 (muito idêntica à anterior no que toca à fiabilidade e resolução dos sensores, mas com uma consola melhorada, com a função touchscreen; os sensores têm uma aparência diferente, mas os parâmetros de observação são muito idênticos) - cerca de 230 €
(encontra-se no ebay americano e alemão; ter em atenção que se for comprada fora da UE irão incidir nela taxas alfandegárias - explicadas em baixo)

WMR200 (inclui, de uma forma geral, tudo o que os anteriores incluem + sensor UV; o design dos sensores é diferente, mas os parâmetros de medição e resolução são bastante idênticos, a consola tem a função de touchscreen) - cerca de 300 €
(encontra-se no ebay americano e alemão; ter em atenção que se for comprada fora da UE irão incidir nela taxas alfandegárias - explicadas em baixo)

A La Crosse também é facilmente encontrada no ebay, na Loja Náutica, em Alcântara (http://www.lojanautica.pt), e na Galáctica (http://www.gem51.com), na Marinha Grande.


Há vários modelos da Davis Vantage:

VUE (modelo recente e a mais simples das Vantage, com a vantagem de ser portátil)
---
6152 (versão base Vantage Pro2)
6153 (inclui Fan-Aspirated Radiation Shield [FARS 24h])
6162 (o que o modelo 6152 traz de série + sensor UV + sensor solar)
6163 (o que o modelo 6152 traz de série + FARS 24h + sensor UV + sensor solar)


Se comprares pelo ebay alemão ou americano (este último aparentemente mais barato, mas depois está sujeito a taxas alfandegárias e outros direitos aduaneiros) estes serão os preços, falando por alto (os preços baixaram):

VUE (cerca de 480 €)
---
6152 (cerca de 550 €)
6153 (cerca de 760 €)
6162 (cerca de 900 €)
6163 (cerca de 1180 €)


Estes preços são muito generalistas e já estou a incluir as taxas alfandegárias no preço final dos produtos Davis para simplificar aquilo que te quero dizer, claro que podes encontrar um pouco mais barato, mas também encontras muito mais caro, se for preciso.

Em Portugal, para te dar uma ideia, a mais barata fica acima dos 800 € e o modelo 6163 ascende praticamente aos 2000 €, pelo que comprar cá parece não ser muito compensatório.


Atenção: Os preços que referi não incluem o datalogger para a Davis com o software WeatherLink, que é o que irá permitir a ligação da estação ao computador e à Internet.
Este aparelho custa cerca de 150 €, já com os portes e taxas incluídos, que se deverão somar ao preço-base de cada uma das estações.


No final, para dar o exemplo, um modelo que custe 420 € no país onde compras - vindo de fora da União Europeia - irá estar sujeito aos portes (cerca de 50 €) e a 20 % de IVA, a algumas taxas mistério de valor reduzido (cerca de 5 €) e o datalogger também estará sujeito a taxas alfandegárias.


Assim, o modelo 6152 (por alto);

420 € + 50 € + 20 % = 564 € (estação + portes + alfândega)

+ datalogger (cerca de 150 €) 

= 

~ 710 €


Tudo isto, cálculos feitos de forma muito grosseira e muito por alto, mas penso que dá para ter uma ideia de como as coisas se processam. (Os preços agora andam um pouco mais baixos).

---

Em Portugal, podes comprar material Davis na Gestel, em Linda-a-Velha.

Há também a alternativa de procurares no ebay americano ou alemão, não obstante tudo o que referi atrás.

Há também algumas alternativas dentro da Europa: http://www.ukweathershop.co.uk/acata...struments.html

---

Mas, apesar de os preços não serem propriamente baixos, são estações de excelente qualidade e fiabilidade, pelo que - se quiseres a minha opinião - afirmo com toda a certeza que são estações que valem a pena.
Se tiveres possibilidades financeiras para comprar material Davis, não hesites, pois a sua robustez e durabilidade compensam bastante o dinheiro que se dá por ele.

Isto já entrando em pormenores, mas qualquer dúvida, não hesites em perguntar.


----------



## dj_du1 (20 Jun 2011 às 22:54)

Para começar ando a procura de uma coisa mais barata, ja com o anenometro e com medidor de humidade.
Ja da para ter uma ideia e possivelmente um investimento futuro.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Jun 2011 às 23:24)

dj_du1 disse:


> Para começar ando a procura de uma coisa mais barata, ja com o anenometro e com medidor de humidade.
> Ja da para ter uma ideia e possivelmente um investimento futuro.



Nesse caso uma Auriol, por 49 € ou uma PCE FWS20 por cerca de 120 € são possíveis opções.


----------



## dj_du1 (21 Jun 2011 às 00:16)

onde poderei adquirir um dos modelos?

Obrigado


----------



## meko60 (21 Jun 2011 às 09:35)

dj_du1 disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Procuro uma estação meteorológica
> Alguem tem alguma?
> ...



Bom dia,

Tenho uma LaCrosse,usada para venda.De momento não lhe posso dizer qual o modelo,(não me lembro),mas vou saber,assim como o preço e logo posto aqui.


----------



## dj_du1 (21 Jun 2011 às 10:03)

MUito obrigado


----------



## ijv (21 Jun 2011 às 10:36)

Tenho uma watson, que comprei no ebay, nao foi cara, e a relação preco qualidade acho muito boa aqui
são parecidas com as pce, ate agora estou satisfeito com a minha.


----------



## meko60 (21 Jun 2011 às 11:25)

Olá de novo.

Já sei qual é o modelo da estação ,é uma La Crosse WS2357,inclui ligação ao PC (software e cabos) e 1 RS caseiro mas que deu muito boa conta de si.O preço pelo conjunto é de 100 euros.Se necessitar de mais alguma informação,é só perguntar.


----------



## lsalvador (21 Jun 2011 às 16:25)

ijv disse:


> Tenho uma watson, que comprei no ebay, nao foi cara, e a relação preco qualidade acho muito boa aqui
> são parecidas com as pce, ate agora estou satisfeito com a minha.



As PCE's é que são parecidas com as Watson, pois as Watson apareceram no mercado uns anos antes.


----------



## ijv (21 Jun 2011 às 17:23)

Pois é já não me lembrava disso que as watson apareceram antes das pce


----------



## meko60 (22 Jun 2011 às 15:18)

meko60 disse:


> Olá de novo.
> 
> Já sei qual é o modelo da estação ,é uma La Crosse WS2357,inclui ligação ao PC (software e cabos) e 1 RS caseiro mas que deu muito boa conta de si.O preço pelo conjunto é de 100 euros.Se necessitar de mais alguma informação,é só perguntar.



O preço pode ser negociável.


----------



## lsalvador (22 Jun 2011 às 15:53)

WH1080 da Alemanha

Ebay WH1080

WH1080 da Alemanha mas sem painel solar

Ebay WH1080 sem painel solar

WH3080 da Alemanha

Ebay WH3080

Depois podes procurar nos usados que deves em quando aparecem umas Oregon, sei que vai estar uma WMR200 para venda brevemente, mas quando é que será não sei. Não é minha, mas sim de um amigo.


----------

